# Trek 3700 vs. Giant Boulder SE



## byerlytaylor (Jul 26, 2006)

Wats up guys, im looking to get a new bike, eather the Trek 3700 or the Giant Boulder SE which one has a sturdier frame and will last longer thanx!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll go ahead and say what someone else would probably come along and say. I assume you picked these two for price point, right? At that price, if you are serious about getting into mountain biking and plan on actually hitting dirt, go used. 

Don't just go any used though. First, plan on spending every pennny you would have going new. Second, research bikes that would cost around double what you plan on spending when they were new, and find some you really like. Third, you would probably do best to find a local organization and hit them up. Tell them what you are doing, that you don't want a mechanical nightmare, and what you can spend. I have found that there are always those who will sell for a bit under what they originally planned if they know they are helping someone get into the sport. Finally, take your time and look at all the options before you make you decision. Oh, and don't forget to test ride it for fit and function before you hand over the cash.

By doing this you will get a bike with better components that will probably end up cheaper and lasting longer than what you would have had. I started out with only a slightly better ride than what you are looking at (Trek 4300) and ending up doubling the original cost in upgrades as I road it on progressively harder trails. I wish I had taken the advice I am giving you when it was given to me.


----------



## byerlytaylor (Jul 26, 2006)

I dont want a used bike i want a new bike so i will get a warranty on the frame and some of the components!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

I understand that, but the truth is that the components are so low end that when they break you will want to upgrade, not just replace. Even then, the performance will be such that you will not be happy with the bike. It won't handle well, it won't do the things you will want.

Let's put it this way. Imagine you buy the 3700, go to a real trail, jump the thing and break the fork. That fork isn't going to be replaced because what you have done with the bike is above what it is desgned for. The 3700 is designed for people who will be riding on bike paths. Flat and smooth, maybe some gravel. It is not equiped as a true mountain bike.

I understand your desire. Believe me, I was there. Just look at what I have said very closely. I wouldn't want you to buy the bike and after 2 rides have it a pile of trash you can't do anything with. Oh, and yes, I have seen a bike ruined in 1 ride.

To answer your orignal question--neither has a sturdier frame, neither will last you at all.


----------



## IFELL (Jan 18, 2005)

I work at a TREK/Giant dealer so I may be able to give some insoght into the subject. I'm not biased to these brands, actually not to fond of them and am the only person that doesn't ride one of these brands in the shop. But, I'd lean more towards the Boulder. The new models have had a complete frame make over. It would be a slightly more compact frame with a bit more standover than typical xc bikes, and previous Giant xc low-end bikes. This can help instill riding confidence in a newer rider, with an easier to manuever bike. It would also give a threadless headset, i.e. greater stem and fork options in case that ever became a factor. I built a 3700 up two days ago, I don't think it has a suspension fork and has a threaded headet. Suspension forks are junk at that level, so don't take that into much consideration. Otherwise, both have relatively similar parts packages.


----------



## jhole00 (May 22, 2006)

I am going to have to agree with 24601 your better off saving your money and buying used. whats the point in buying new. Its going to get dirty and scratched anyway if you use it how its suposed to be used so you might as well buy one slightly used and better. another great thing about getting a used bike is that a lot of them have had there cheap components upgraded by there previous owner. and back to 24601s comment i have also seen a bike trashed on the first ride to. id be pretty pissed if that happened to me. just keep saving your money and look at everything and ride everything you see you will find the perfect used bike.


----------



## crawli (Apr 11, 2005)

*Go for the Rincon*

About a year ago, I bought a Giant Boulder SE. I have loved it except for the Shimano Mega Range gearing. It's a seven speed, instead of an 8 speed, which is more common. It makes for a hassle when upgrading the parts. It has been a solid bike, with a great frame that has put up with a lot of abuse, and components that are good enough, and easy to change to something better, as your skill level increases.

Over the time that I've had it, I've upgraded lots of parts on it; derailleurs, fork, wheelset, pedals, cranks, bars, saddle, etc. Everything on it has been a breeze to update except the wacky gearing. No disc brakes kind of suck, but that's to be expected at this price level. All in all, I would recommend spending the extra ~$50 or so, and going with the Rincon if you want to go new, and go with a low cost Giant.

You really should look into buying used as well. Like the other posters said, you'll get a great deal. Get a friend that's into biking give you a hand, or check with the local bike shops in your area.


----------

